# All Set for Maui this Friday



## slip (Oct 17, 2021)

With my wife's Neurosurgeon consultation set for 11-01-21, we decided to head over to Maui this Friday to visit with my nephew who we haven't seen in years. He is using one of our Maui Schooner weeks. He is celebrating his 50th birthday with their first trip to Hawaii  

Our flights are all booked with miles and the car was cheap $32 day. I have been watching for any availability at the Schooner and I have been checking with the manager but they are full. Sounds like they have had cancelations before but we decided we better book Instead of waiting. We wanted to be close to the Schooner and we were lucky to find an opening at the Maui Sunset next door. There were a couple units at the resort on the other side of the Schooner but they were on the second and third floor and they don't have an elevator so they were out. 

I think this will work out great. We will have her scooter and she can drive it over when we visit. It's there first trip so we will visit with them when they get in and go out for dinner once and then let them enjoy the rest of their time. 

My wife is excited to have the scooter with her so we may even head to Lahaina for a nice dinner. Our 37th anniversary is this Tuesday so we can celebrate while we are there.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2021)

Today is our 37th Wedding Anniversary and we decided we are going to wait until we get to Maui to have out anniversary dinner. I let my wife decide and she decided on the Banyan Tree. This will be our first time there so we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 19, 2021)

Congratulations! 

Our 37th anniversary is this November.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2021)

Henry M. said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Our 37th anniversary is this November.



Congratulations to you too!!! 

'84 was a good year.


----------



## lynne (Oct 19, 2021)

HAPPY ANNIVERSAY!  Enjoy your mini-vacation and great food


----------



## chellej (Oct 19, 2021)

We are coming on Saturday.....We were originally going to Kauai last January for our 45th anniversary but covid ruined those plans. We rescheduled for Maui last May but again thought to many restrictions so now at least I will get to go....it is my 65th birthday on Sat and my brother and 2 sil's are coming.  DH will come next trip

Congratulations to you Slip


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2021)

chellej said:


> We are coming on Saturday.....We were originally going to Kauai last January for our 45th anniversary but covid ruined those plans. We rescheduled for Maui last May but again thought to many restrictions so now at least I will get to go....it is my 65th birthday on Sat and my brother and 2 sil's are coming.  DH will come next trip
> 
> Congratulations to you Slip



Congratulations to you two also!! On  oth the 45 and 65. Are you staying in Lahaina?


----------



## chellej (Oct 19, 2021)

We are at the Sands of Kahana.  I've only been once before and we stayed at Maui Schooner.   I really liked Khei so we will see how it goes.  I was able to get 2 consecutive weeks so hopefully they will leave us in the same unit


----------



## MrockStar (Oct 19, 2021)

Happy anniversary  Slip, hope you have a great time there on Maui and visiting your nephew.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2021)

chellej said:


> We are at the Sands of Kahana.  I've only been once before and we stayed at Maui Schooner.   I really liked Khei so we will see how it goes.  I was able to get 2 consecutive weeks so hopefully they will leave us in the same unit



That's a nice area up there, you'll like it. When you stay that long, you'll be traveling to different places on the island anyway.

Walk across the street and go to Dollies for pizza. It's our favorite on Maui.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 19, 2021)

Have fun. Post some pictures !!!

Bill


----------



## pspercy (Oct 19, 2021)

Dollie’s still thriving. Last week had French Dip $12.50, $5.00 Mai Tai 
Best deal for miles.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2021)

pspercy said:


> Dollie’s still thriving. Last week had French Dip $12.50, $5.00 Mai Tai
> Best deal for miles.



Parking is the only problem there. Unless you are staying nearby and can just walk.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Have fun. Post some pictures !!!
> 
> Bill



We will and you know I'm big on the pictures. 

BTW, here's the moon over the Ala Wai Canal tonight.


----------



## lockewong (Oct 20, 2021)

Have a wonderful anniversary, Slip.  Hope your news is favorable.  What is Dollie's for pizza?   I missed something.  My best to you and your wife.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2021)

lockewong said:


> Have a wonderful anniversary, Slip.  Hope your news is favorable.  What is Dollie's for pizza?   I missed something.  My best to you and your wife.



Mahalo!!

Dollies is a bar and grill. We found it a out 6 years ago while we were staying at Valley Isle Resort. It's right across the street. We usually have the pizza but they have good Sandwiches too and prices are pretty good.

Here's a couple of pictures from Dollies.


----------



## pspercy (Oct 20, 2021)

Dollies 

We parked across the street by Whalers General Store and Bank of Hawaii ATM, lots of room.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 20, 2021)

slip said:


> With my wife's Neurosurgeon consultation set for 11-01-21, we decided to head over to Maui this Friday to visit with my nephew who we haven't seen in years. He is using one of our Maui Schooner weeks. He is celebrating his 50th birthday with their first trip to Hawaii
> 
> Our flights are all booked with miles and the car was cheap $32 day. I have been watching for any availability at the Schooner and I have been checking with the manager but they are full. Sounds like they have had cancelations before but we decided we better book Instead of waiting. We wanted to be close to the Schooner and we were lucky to find an opening at the Maui Sunset next door. There were a couple units at the resort on the other side of the Schooner but they were on the second and third floor and they don't have an elevator so they were out.
> 
> ...


Have a super trip !! Beautiful  photos.. to many happy, healthy,  safe years ahead.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Have a super trip !! Beautiful  photos.. to many happy, healthy,  safe years ahead.



Big Mahalo!!!


----------



## klpca (Oct 20, 2021)

Congratulations and enjoy your trip!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Congratulations on your anniversary! And have a wonderful trip to Maui and yummy dinner at the Banyan Tree!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 20, 2021)

chellej said:


> We are at the Sands of Kahana.  I've only been once before and we stayed at Maui Schooner.   I really liked Khei so we will see how it goes.  I was able to get 2 consecutive weeks so hopefully they will leave us in the same unit


I was there for the previous 2 weeks.  I had to complain to upper mgmt to get them to turn on the pool heater.  The last several days, the pool was a delightful 85 F.   But before that, they had let the temp drop to 77.5 F.  Brrrrr...   I first complained to the front desk and nothing happened.  Then I walked into the engrg area (bldg 2) and spoke with a supervisor - - twice.  Then I escalated it to sr. mgmt.  PM me if the pool drops too much and I'll give you the contact info.


----------



## jackio (Oct 20, 2021)

Happy anniversary, congratulations!


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2021)

We are almost all set for the Maui trip. We called and got a cab set to pick us up. We wanted to make sure we let them know we have a scooter so they send a large enough vehicle. We will be able to checkin for our flight in a few hours. Then all I have to do is pack. That shouldn't take long. 

My wife is excited about having more mobility this trip with the scooter. She even wants to go down Front Steet one day while we're there. 

Coming home yesterday I noticed a new mural going up on one of the high rise buildings on my way home. Looks like it will be pretty cool when finished. 





Plus, there was a nice sky again this morning.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 21, 2021)

Congratulations on the anniversary!  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Krteczech (Oct 21, 2021)

Enjoy your anniversary trip!


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2021)

Here's an update on the mural going up. We'll see if they get it finished before we get back from Maui. 





Nice color in the sky tonight too.


----------



## LJT (Oct 22, 2021)

Have a wonderful trip and share pictures with us as always!  We all love living vicariously through you!  Does the scooter have a horn?  She might need it on Front street!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2021)

Have a good time, Jeff.  I  hope your wife will be able to enjoy things more, now that she has wheels. Post pictures, of course, like always. 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 22, 2021)

Today's the day!  Enjoy your time.  I am missing Maui and keep looking at all of the deposits in II that are just sitting online for the taking.  I would take any island about now, but too many trips ahead of us.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2021)

Have a fun trip, Happy Anniversary, and as always, Best Wishes for a successful treatment with your wife's medical team when you get back home.

Jim


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2021)

LJT said:


> Have a wonderful trip and share pictures with us as always!  We all love living vicariously through you!  Does the scooter have a horn?  She might need it on Front street!



Yep, she has a horn and she giggles every time she presses the button. It sounds kind of funny but she loves it.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Today's the day!  Enjoy your time.  I am missing Maui and keep looking at all of the deposits in II that are just sitting online for the taking.  I would take any island about now, but too many trips ahead of us.



Yes, you are busy coming up, with plenty of places and things to do. You'll be back here when the whales are here.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Have a fun trip, Happy Anniversary, and as always, Best Wishes for a successful treatment with your wife's medical team when you get back home.
> 
> Jim



Mahalo!!

I'm hoping the trip makes the time between her appointments go a little faster and helps keep her mind off things. She has been moving a little slower since the Spinal Tap and she has noticed so that has her a little worried. I think my plan is working though, She has been busy getting things ready and checking and talking about places she wants to go and see. So, so far so good.


----------



## chellej (Oct 22, 2021)

I hope you have a wonderful trip


----------



## melissy123 (Oct 22, 2021)

Have a blast!


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2021)

Well, we had to call for our cab because he was late. When we called, they said we canceled it but we didn't. He came in about 10 minutes and we had plenty of time. 

We are all through TSA, we had Pre-Check and we are waiting at the gate now. Looks like a beautiful day, here and on Maui.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2021)

We made it after the long 30 minute flight. We stopped at the food trucks by the Marriott while we were by the airport. Now to check In.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

We grabbed some food at the food trucks and headed straight to the lanai. We missed the sunset but not by much. 

We had Coconut Shrimp, Beer Battered Fosh Tacos, Pineapple Sausage and Hurricane Fries.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

First morning here at Maui Sunset. We usually stay at Maui Schooner but they were booked. My Nephew and his group are using our week. 

Maui Sunset has some strange angles and the lanai is a triangle but there is plenty of room, especially for us two. Some door ways are a little narrow but we make it fine. It's nice that it has two full bathrooms and a washer and dryer in the unit. 

First morning is beautiful with nice gentle trade winds. Nice and quiet here too. After our leftover takeout food for breakfast,  I will head to the Safeway for some staples.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2021)

Glad you made it.  How did your wife do, and how is the scooter working out? Looks like the weather is good.

The fourth picture above - is that the "A" Building from Maui Schooner?

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Glad you made it.  How did your wife do, and how is the scooter working out? Looks like the weather is good.
> 
> The fourth picture above - is that the "A" Building from Maui Schooner?
> 
> Dave



So far the scooter is working out fine. Took a couple of tries to learn how to load it in a car but it's easy now. 

There is carpet in most of this unit and that makes it a little harder for her to walk. Shuffling her feet is one of here symptoms. But with the walker she is fine just takes a little longer. 

Weather is perfect. We are enjoying the lanai now. We are in the B building of Maui Sunset. Our lanai is facing toward the Maui Schooner but your seeing the A building of Maui Sunset. We can't see the Schooner from our building. You would probably see it from the back side of the A building here at Maui Sunset. 

They have a bulletin board with some weeks for sale here. Looks to be more fixed unit, fixed weeks here. They range from $8,000 to $15,000. I'll get a picture and post it later. So far it seems like mostly long time owners here. Right now we prefer the Schooner but this will work out fine for a few days and we are really close to my Nephew and his group. I have to pick up some leis for them while I am out grocery shopping.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

Here's some pictures of the listing on the bulletin board. You may have to make them larger. Some are multiple weeks so as cheap as a few thousand.


----------



## Limace (Oct 23, 2021)

We love Maui Sunset-have been renting there for 25 years and it feels like home. My folks bought a two bedroom with five other families a few years ago-two rotating months a year. Sold during pandemic as other five families are Canadian and couldn’t get over. I totally understood but was still sad. It’s not fancy but always immaculately maintained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

Limace said:


> We love Maui Sunset-have been renting there for 25 years and it feels like home. My folks bought a two bedroom with five other families a few years ago-two rotating months a year. Sold during pandemic as other five families are Canadian and couldn’t get over. I totally understood but was still sad. It’s not fancy but always immaculately maintained.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, it is kept up great and has that home and small management feel. It's  ery much like Maui Schooner in that respect. 

The way that it is layed out, lt looks like most have at least a little ocean view so that is nicer than the Maui Schooner. But with that design, you get some odd angles. I have seen them at other resorts too. It's fine once you get used to it. It makes for a couple of narrow walkways too. 

We're enjoying our time here. Nice peaceful and quiet. Kind of the opposite of Waikiki.


----------



## optimist (Oct 23, 2021)

I love how positive you always are. Happy anniversary!


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

Got some groceries so we at least have some snacks and drinks in the house. My wife is taking a nap on the sofa. We were on the lanai most of the morning. The trade winds Definitely picked up and the kite surfers are out now. 

My nephew just message me and he just got ro the Schooner. I will head over.


----------



## silentg (Oct 23, 2021)

Happy Anniversary, enjoy your stay. The Timeshare looks lovely!


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

I just got back. They are checked in but the unit wasn't ready yet. Which is understandable since it's only 2pm.

I started their first trip to Hawaii off right with a lei for each of them. They were hungry so I point them down South Kihei road and told them they would find something that way.

They will be back by the pool later and we will stop over then for a bit.

When I got back I took a little walk on the grounds here at Maui Sunset. Here's some pictures.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

Stopped at the Kihei Food Trucks today. Here are some menus. Food will be later.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2021)

Great report, Jeff!


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

It was so windy my wife said we had to eat inside. I'll try to do a video In a bit. There are plenty of white caps on the water. 

We ended out having Garlic Noodles, Crab Wantons, Hurricane Fries, a Double Tsunami Burger and Chile Cheese Fries.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

Didn't show up too much on the video but it's pretty windy and it cones in gusts. It feels pretty good to me but my wife got cold. She was good under a blanket for a while  it then had to go In.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2021)

It's either a party or we are getting invaded by Pirates.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2021)

Having the scooter worked great yesterday. She drive over to Maui Schooner and she were able to meet everyone in my nephews group. We had a couple beers and talked for a while. 

I gave them a little crap about not planning after they mentioned the things they want to do but they are very relaxed and layed back so if they don't get to see or do something it won't bother them. After they named off a bunch of things, I told them that I will now bring them back to reality. I said you are only here a week and there's no way you will get all that done.   I told them it will be a great reason to come back.

They did want to do a luau but I said that will be tough if you haven't reserved that yet. So they were going to check on them. They did want to do Halaakala but I don't think they will try for sunrise after I mentioned they needed a parking permit. We'll see how this all works out. 

We have our Anniversary Dinner tonight at the Banyan Tree and then they will take us out to eat on Monday. Good time so far. My wife definitely felt good getting out and talking to relatives and new friends. She really liked zipping around and beating me to the elevator.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2021)

Are they planning to do the Road to Hana?  If so, tell them to download the GyPSy Guide to a phone, then pair it via bluetooth to the rental car radio.  It's like having a tour guide in the car with them.  The best ten bucks they'll ever spend.









						LIKE A TOUR GUIDE ALONG FOR THE DRIVE
					

Discover more as stories, tips and directions play automatically along the route.




					gypsyguide.com
				




Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Are they planning to do the Road to Hana?  If so, tell them to download the GyPSy Guide to a phone, then pair it via bluetooth to the rental car radio.  It's like having a tour guide in the car with them.  The best ten bucks they'll ever spend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's one of the things going they mentioned. I did mention that and one person in the group had it bookmarked so they had the information on it. Only bad part was no one really wanted to be the driver.   

We'll see what they decide. No one in the group has been to any of the islands before so they all have large learning curve. They don't have an agenda but aren't worried much about it either. They just messaged me about the Bears football game. They play the late game today but they couldn't believe they start in a fee hours.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, that's one of the things going they mentioned. I did mention that and one person in the group had it bookmarked so they had the information on it. Only bad part was no one really wanted to be the driver.
> 
> We'll see what they decide. No one in the group has been to any of the islands before so they all have large learning curve. They don't have an agenda but aren't worried much about it either. They just messaged me about the Bears football game. They play the late game today but they couldn't believe they start in a fee hours.



If they don't make a decision about something, their vacation will be over before they know it. 

Isn't Maui something like 7 hours later than the Midwest?  And is the game even being telecast in Hawaii?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 24, 2021)

slip said:


> We'll see what they decide. No one in the group has been to any of the islands before so they all have large learning curve. They don't have an agenda but aren't worried much about it either. They just messaged me about the Bears football game. They play the late game today but they couldn't believe they start in a fee hours.


That's a common thing about inexperienced travelers. They think all the cool attractions and events will just be open and available when they show up. Then when they get home, they have missed what they went to see/do, and are disappointed about all the money they spent and justify it by saying nothing was available and don't go back.

The people who get the most enjoyment from travel are those who read/study/plan on their destination. The planning turns out to be more enjoyable than the actual trip, or the memories of it after the fact.

Hope they enjoy the football game.  It'll be on at Maui Brewing.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> If they don't make a decision about something, their vacation will be over before they know it.
> 
> Isn't Maui something like 7 hours later than the Midwest?  And is the game even being telecast in Hawaii?
> 
> Dave



It's 5 hours now and they have the later game. It just so happens to be on here too.

They will be able to get some things in. They want to hit the beach too. Right now they are just in awe driving around. They will have a memorable trip no matter what.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> That's a common thing about inexperienced travelers. They think all the cool attractions and events will just be open and available when they show up. Then when they get home, they have missed what they went to see/do, and are disappointed about all the money they spent and justify it by saying nothing was available and don't go back.
> 
> The people who get the most enjoyment from travel are those who read/study/plan on their destination. The planning turns out to be more enjoyable than the actual trip, or the memories of it after the fact.
> 
> Hope they enjoy the football game.  It'll be on at Maui Brewing.



Yes, I would call them inexperienced travelers. They vacation but really don't travel much. They are campers and the same group goes together all the time at a campground with seasonal rentals.

They were very much at home sitting by the pool having a few drinks and talking. The good thing is that I don't think they will go home complaining about not getting to do certain things. So that's a good thing.

On one hand they seem like they don't want to spend too much on excursions but then they talk about doing a day trip to Pearl Harbor. And again they didn't reserve that.  

It will be interesting to see what they end up doing. They will do Lahaina for a day and probably Halaakala. Then probably the Road to Hana. All those can be done anytime without reservations. I don't think they will get up for sunrise at Halaakala. After that we'll see what they fit in.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2021)

slip said:


> I don't think they will get up for sunrise at Halaakala.



If they didn't bring heavy coats and such, they probably don't want to do the sunrise at Haleakala.  It gets pretty cold up there this time of year.

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> If they didn't bring heavy coats and such, they probably don't want to do the sunrise at Haleakala.  It gets pretty cold up there this time of year.
> 
> Dave



I mentioned that too and they didn't bring anything warm to wear. They live in the Chicago area and they were happy to be leaving since it was below freezing the morning they left.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2021)

slip said:


> I mentioned that too and they didn't bring anything warm to wear. They live in the Chicago area and they were happy to be leaving since it was below freezing the morning they left.



Yeah, then they need to leave the Haleakala sunrise for another time.  Last time we went up there was about two and a half years ago, it was colder than I've ever been in Hawaii.  Really windy, too.  And we were dressed for it. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 24, 2021)

We always do Haleakala Sunrise when we are on Mau'i.  We normally do it our 1st morning because our sleep is messed up anyway. You need an Online Reservation to enter before 7am. Plus the Park Entry Fee. We normally leave Kihe'i at 3am if in Kaanapali we leave at 2:30am. In our many trips we have only had weather so bad you could not see the Sunrise 1 time. We take light weight Silk Long Johns, light jacket, knit cap, and gloves. We take breakfast and coffee.We have also done Haleakala in the afternoon and hiked down in to "Crater." We timed it to get back to the car for Sunset.

Our very first trip in May 2003 was the Bike Event. They picked us up at our Resort and took us to their main office where there was coffee and donuts. Then to the top of Haleakala for Sunrise. Then climb on the Bikes to ride down, stopping about midway for a Buffet Breakfast, and then continue to the Beach. We got back to our Resort about 1pm and took a nap. They National Park Service no longer allows Commercial Groups to start in the Park. So they van you back down to the Entrance to start ride out of the National Park.

The drive around the West End of Mau'i is also Beautiful, less crowded, and fewer Bridges. We have Ziplined at Piiholo Ranch.  They use to have 2 separate courses. One was an about 9 line zip in the tree tops. Ok but nothing exciting. The other was a 5 line zip back and forth across a canyon. Each about 1000 feet or more. The final Zip was from a hill top and it was about 1/2 mile. It was estimated that with my running start and arrow position that I got to 60MPH. I started star fishing early but everyone down below was bailing off the Landing Platform. They did not realize the Launcher and I had talked it over and he gave me directions on how to do this safely.


----------



## LJT (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Yeah, then they need to leave the Haleakala sunrise for another time.  Last time we went up there was about two and a half years ago, it was colder than I've ever been in Hawaii.  Really windy, too.  And we were dressed for it.
> 
> Dave


It sleeted on us when we went up for the sunrise!  Barely made it across the parking lot as it was icy and the handrails for the steps were iced over!  Not doing that again!  We get beautiful sunrises in Texas!


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2021)

We has an awesome dinner at the Banyan Tree in Kapalua. Great food and service. They said they have been very busy and it was about full when we left.

We had to go to a different parking lot and follow a path up to the back side of the restaurant since my wife had her scooter. It was a ways away but we found it and we entered through the Ritz Carlton side. It ended out to be easy and a little scenic.

We had some Prawns to start out. Then I had the Glased Short Ribs and my wife had the Hawaiian  Cioppino. Desert was a Chocolate Cake with Ice Cream and Sorbet with Blueberries and Strawberries.

The menu and descriptions are below along with some pictures of the restaurant and grounds.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Glad you're enjoying it but Jeff you're up too early!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 25, 2021)

Food in Hawaii always is so attractive. Must be the climate. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 25, 2021)

We've been coming to Maui since 1986.  So we are in a place where, if we don't get to do it this trip, there's always next year.  However the one thing we have been doing regularly is booking a sunrise whale watch tour for the morning after we arrive.  We also find that our body clocks never truly adapt and we get up early every morning, but then early to bed as well.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Glad you're enjoying it but Jeff you're up too early!



As a care giver, you find yourself up at odd hours sometimes.   
It's all good.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2021)

An update on my Nephews group. They sent us a message just as we finished dinner that they were by the pool if we wanted to come over. We were a ways away and when we got back my wife wanted to rest so I just went myself. 

The group was all pretty much more than half in the bag.  But I got to hear about their day. They spent the day up in Lahaina on Front Steet. They loved it and stopped off at some of the lookouts on the way. They saw the Banyan Tree and sounds like they crashed the Lahaina Yaht Club bar. The bartender asked if they were members and they said no they only wanted a couple of drinks. They they asked if they were military, no they weren't and they went down a list and they got down Teachers and one of them was a Teacher so they let them have a few drinks. So the story goes anyway. 

They said they ate next door to the Yaht Club and had some great seafood. They didn't remember the name. They said they could definitely spend more time up there. They talked to the Front Desk at The Schooner and she gave them a number for a new place that has a luau. They called and was able to get in on Wednesday,  my nephew's birthday. It's bring your own booze but that's right up their alley. 

They are taking us out to eat tonight since it's our last night. During the day they are going to go up to Halaakala and  check out the stops up there. I have to head into work today just to do a few things so it will be a quick stop. 

They are having a great time and they love the Schooner. They are in B105 and they love being on the ground floor. They have been walking out to watch the sunsets every night. We closed the pool at 10pm and I headed back. 

You can tell they are long time friends and they have a good time together so I don't think it matters what they end up doing,  they will have a good time. Sounds like they will do the Road to Hana on Tuesday and maybe some beach time before the Luau on Wednesday. They are starting to put things together. They all just love driving around and they love how beautiful they whole island is. They all said they will be back. 

So for me it's off to work for a little while. After all it is a work trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 25, 2021)

slip said:


> They saw the Banyan Tree and sounds like they crashed the Lahaina Yaht Club bar. The bartender asked if they were members and they said no they only wanted a couple of drinks. They they asked if they were military, no they weren't and they went down a list and they got down Teachers and one of them was a Teacher so they let them have a few drinks. So the story goes anyway.



I'm intrigued about the military status thing at the Lahaina Yacht Club bar.  We'll be on Maui next September. My best friend from high school and his wife of ~45 years will be joining us, for their first trip to the island.  We're all great friends, and enjoy traveling together.  Brian and I are both retired military.  So this sounds like a place we may want to visit. Not so much for the drinking part, but for the experience part.



slip said:


> You can tell they are long time friends and they have a good time together so I don't think it matters what they end up doing,  they will have a good time. Sounds like they will do the Road to Hana on Tuesday and maybe some beach time before the Luau on Wednesday. They are starting to put things together. They all just love driving around and they love how beautiful they whole island is. They all said they will be back.



Glad to hear they're making some memories. It takes awhile to get ramped up to things there, especially on a first trip.  Hard to decide what to do next.  Be sure to remind them about that GyPSy Guide to the Road to Hana.  It'll make it all a MUCH better time.



slip said:


> So for me it's off to work for a little while. After all it is a work trip.



Just think - another month or two and you won't be able to use "work" as an excuse to travel to another island.  

Have fun,
Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I'm intrigued about the military status thing at the Lahaina Yacht Club bar.  We'll be on Maui next September. My best friend from high school and his wife of ~45 years will be joining us, for their first trip to the island.  We're all great friends, and enjoy traveling together.  Brian and I are both retired military.  So this sounds like a place we may want to visit. Not so much for the drinking part, but for the experience part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember that was their story about the Lahaina Yaht Club.   But I think it would be worth a phone call to ask and say you are retired Military if your interested. 

One girl in the group had the information on the guide so they are good to go with that but we'll see if they use it. 

Yep, I was just talking about that last night. The countdown is clicking right along and just about in double digits.


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, I made it into work today. Didn't have to stay too long and I got done what I needed to. Pictures below are just some during travels. The food is a Fish 
sandwich and Pineapple BBQ Chicken Wings from the Kihei Food trucks.

My Nephews group is having a blast. They love the Maui Schooner and after traveling around a bit they love the Kihei location. 

They went down to  Big Beach about mid-morning and stayed through mid-afternoon. They loved it. I can tell by their excitement telling me everything they saw and did that they are having a great time. They went to Three's tonight for dinner. We were going to go but my wife had an upset stomach and didn't feel comfortable going. I stopped over their condo and said our goodbyes since we leave tomorrow morning. 

Tomorrow they are doing the Road to Hana and they were downloading the app while I was there so they should be all set. Wednesday they have their Luau and will probably go to the beach again earlier in the day. Thursday will be their drive up Halaakala. That only leaves Friday open so for winging it they did pretty well. 

They already said they will return. Next year they are going to Cancun and the next year my Nephews wife turns 50 so they will return then. They have to decide if they want to try Kauai. They will decide as a group but right now they all say they love Maui so I wouldn't be surprised if they come back here.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 26, 2021)

We stayed at the Maui Sunset a couple of times.  First was the first trip Steve ever made to Hawaii.  On our second trip to Maui we traded into Maui Lea at Maui Hill and loved it so much we bought there.  We stayed at Maui Sunset again a few years later on an RCI trade (to match up with our week at Maui Hill).


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2021)

We're all checked in and waiting at the gate. It's really busy at the mainland end for a Tuesday. We got through pretty quick. By the time we get a taxi home we should be there by 1pm so we will have the rest of the day to relax. 

My Nephew will be sending some pictures so I'll post some of those when I get them. They are on The Road to Hana now. 

All in all a nice long weekend but I'm sure my wife will be happy to be home. We see her primary physician on Friday so maybe we'll get some information before our Tuesday appointment with the Neurosurgeon.


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2021)

Been home for a couple hours now. All unpacked and relaxing. My wife is glad to be back home on her recliner. Both her feet were swollen during this trip so it should help alot now that her feet are elevated. 

We decided we are going to order our favorite Magoo's pizza for diner tonight and just chill.


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2021)

Well, they made the Road to Hana trip. They made good time and it looked like they made some good stops. They are at The Lava Rick Bar chilling after that drive.  

He said he'll never forget that drive. 
But they loved it. They do their Luau tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2021)

Here's an update on the mural going up on a building that's on my way home. It's going to be bigger that I thought.


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2021)

As I mentioned before,  my Nephews group ended out pulling everything together even after having no plan on what to do on arrival. 

Yesterday was my Nephews 50th birthday and they were able to celebrate with a Luau. Today they went golfing and tomorrow sounds like they will drive to Halaakala summit. Not a bad week. Here's 2 pictures he sent me and he will send many more when they return home.


----------



## marmite (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi Jeff,
I just saw a last minute 2 bedroom pop-up for the Schooner, which got me curious about the resort you own.  Do all the 2 bedroom units have that great looking loft?  Do you enjoy staying there (more than the Marriott/Westin towers as an example)?   How is the beach and swimming there?  Love your photos as always.


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2021)

marmite said:


> Hi Jeff,
> I just saw a last minute 2 bedroom pop-up for the Schooner, which got me curious about the resort you own.  Do all the 2 bedroom units have that great looking loft?  Do you enjoy staying there (more than the Marriott/Westin towers as an example)?   How is the beach and swimming there?  Love your photos as always.



No, not all the two bedrooms have a loft. My nephew is staying in a 2 bedroom on the ground floor. Yes, it is our favorite on Maui but it is not for everyone. It is not up to Marriott/Weston standards. It's more to the standards I put in my condo.

I do love the location being in Kihei. My nephew even mentioned that after a few days on the island. It is located very well to go to all parts on the island.

The beach out front is actually a county park. Many people kite board and windsurf out there. There are rip currents there so it's not the best for swimming but you can surely walk along the beach and get your feet wet. It's also awesome for taking in the sunsets. Plenty of great beaches on Maui that you can check out while checking out the island.


----------



## marmite (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks, Jeff. I will have to take a walk along the beaches there and check it out more next time I'm in Maui.  Sometimes I prefer low-rise buildings, instead of staying in a tower -- even if the finishings aren't the same standard as Marriott, I would like to try it.   I often prefer a ground floor unit, especially if it is well located or faces a garden.  I don't really want a rooster on my patio or anything, but cats would be okay!


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2021)

Ever since our second visit to Hawaii, we always tried to stay as locals and pretend like we lived there. We don't get that atmosphere at the large resorts. We generally like the upper floors to get more of a view but many people love to walk right out off the lanai. This was perfect for my Nephews groups. They loved it. 

They were right in front of the pool which they also loved because they spent most evenings out there. They were in B105, anything past them with higher numbers gets past the pool and is more of a garden view. 

I have owned there for almost 10 years now. I have a every other year one bedroom and an annual 2 bedroom. 

Here's some pictures my Nephews wife took from their ground floor lanai.


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2021)

marmite said:


> Thanks, Jeff. I will have to take a walk along the beaches there and check it out more next time I'm in Maui.  Sometimes I prefer low-rise buildings, instead of staying in a tower -- even if the finishings aren't the same standard as Marriott, I would like to try it.   I often prefer a ground floor unit, especially if it is well located or faces a garden.  I don't really want a rooster on my patio or anything, but cats would be okay!



There are chickens are there but not bad at all and mostly at the county park by the A building. They do come on the grounds though.  Don't remember see any cats there over the years.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2021)

My nephew sent some pictures. They kept saying what an awesome time they had. It certainly looks that way from the pictures too. You can tell it’s a tight group and they travel well together.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2021)

Loved your family members amazing photography skills and photos.

Questions how is the weather in Honolulu the first two (2) weeks in May? We have never been to Hawaii.

Will this be a very busy time for tourists travelling to Honolulu?
Thanks you in advance for any information or suggestions.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Here's an update on the mural going up on a building that's on my way home. It's going to be bigger that I thought.
> 
> View attachment 41689


Awesome


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Loved your family members amazing photography skills and photos.
> 
> Questions how is the weather in Honolulu the first two (2) weeks in May? We have never been to Hawaii.
> 
> ...



Mahalo

Usually, the first two weeks in May is a great time to come. It’s warming up a little from the winter so about 82 to 85 and not as cold at night about 75 or so. The kids are still in school so the traveler numbers are low. The ocean is calmer and a little warmer also.

We came the first two weeks of May to Hawaii for years. It was our favorite time until we moved here. The only negative is that the whales aren’t here during that period.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Mahalo
> 
> Usually, the first two weeks in May is a great time to come. It’s warming up a little from the winter so about 82 to 85 and not as cold at night about 75 or so. The kids are still in school so the traveler numbers are low. The ocean is calmer and a little warmer also.
> 
> We came the first two weeks of May to Hawaii for years. It was our favorite time until we moved here. The only negative is that the whales aren’t here during that period.



And the Winter rains have calmed down by then, everything is lush and green.  May is a great month to visit Hawaii. We visited there in late May for years.

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2021)

Some more pictures from my Nephews group.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2021)

Here’s a few more that my Nephew sent me.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Mahalo
> 
> Usually, the first two weeks in May is a great time to come. It’s warming up a little from the winter so about 82 to 85 and not as cold at night about 75 or so. The kids are still in school so the traveler numbers are low. The ocean is calmer and a little warmer also.
> 
> We came the first two weeks of May to Hawaii for years. It was our favorite time until we moved here. The only negative is that the whales aren’t here during that period.


Thanks you so much for your answer. I am still praying for you guys


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Here’s a few more that my Nephew sent me.
> 
> View attachment 41818View attachment 41819View attachment 41820View attachment 41821View attachment 41822View attachment 41823


Thoses are just some beautiful photos.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks you so much for your answer. I am still praying for you guys



Mahalo,  we are taking all the good vibes we can get. 

DaveNV had another good point. It's the start of the drier season also. To me, having to see whales is the only reason not to go In May. Any boat trip will be smoother also since the ocean is calmer. It also makes for better swimming and snorkeling.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Mahalo,  we are taking all the good vibes we can get.
> 
> DaveNV had another good point. It's the start of the drier season also. To me, having to see whales is the only reason not to go In May. Any boat trip will be smoother also since the ocean is calmer. It also makes for better swimming and snorkeling.


We own a week on Maui that is late August.  Great when our daughters were in school.  Now that we don't worry about school schedules (or work schedules) we go in March, precisely to see the whales.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2021)

Went by and saw the mural again today. I really like this one. Here's a close up and how it looks while driving by.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 30, 2021)

Aww, celebrating their gold medalists! Love it!


----------

